# Car Hire Bangkok



## Depdog12 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

Have been living and working as a teacher in Bangkok now for just over 6 weeks and loving it!!!

With the October break coming up I am looking to hire a car for a week and go away to somewhere like Hua Hin. 

Can anyone recommend a car hir place in Bangkok, ideally one that will deliver and pick up as I am a little out of the city centre.

Have been searching the web and this forum and not found anything on this at all, though might just be my poor internet searching skills!!

Cheers

K


----------



## classyfrontiers (Sep 26, 2012)

*This is a good one*



Depdog12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been living and working as a teacher in Bangkok now for just over 6 weeks and loving it!!!
> 
> ...


Hi, 
try Thai Rent A Car, they have offices around Bangkok.
I use to work with them before.


----------

